
Covid-Tracing Framework Privacy Busted by Bluetooth - ColanR
https://hackaday.com/2020/09/03/covid-tracing-framework-privacy-busted-by-bluetooth/
======
ColanR
> Why didn’t the researchers submit a patch? They can’t. The Apple/Google code
> is mostly closed-source, in contrast to the open-source nature of most of
> the apps that are running on it.

